# Micah Erin Hammack (please read the link)



## Brandt (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't know where to post this, but I thought this forum might be best. About six months ago, my wife had a miscarriage. We share this blog in the hope that it might encourage many people who are hurting. Thanks for reading: www.forthesakeofthegospel.net/blog/micah-erin-hammack


----------

